# Dealer replacing timing chain guides



## Josh1979 (Jan 20, 2015)

Ok Please don't bash me. I'm new and fragile.

I've done a search. So I've read about the timing chain issue on the 05-07 2.5.

My wife recently bought an 06 Jetta 2.5 with 100k miles on it. Runs like a champ. Of course now I'm reading about this chain issue and it has me scared. We don't have $3-4k to spend on a blown motor.

What I'd like to do is ask my dealership to inspect the guides at next service. If needed have them replaced preventively.

Has anyone done this? What should the average cost be? I would rather pay now for peace of mind.


----------



## reever (Jun 18, 2004)

Are your chains noisy/rattling yet? I think there are plenty of youtube videos demonstrating the noise they eventually make. I wouldn't worry about it too much if they aren't noisy yet. If you want to have it looked into, it is actually the chains stretching and the tensioners failing that cause the noise. I have changed many sets of 2.5 timing chains, when I do them I change pretty much everything under the timing covers. New chains, guides, tensioners, seals and hardware plus labour will probably be around $2000.


----------



## Wolfsburg007 (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm having mine done come spring by a friend with a shop. Going to cost me 1200 parts and labor new chains upper and lower and guides and a few seals he said. I'm at 125,000 now when done I'll be around 135,000 with it in my book. Car will last another few yrs and I'll have piece of mind. Got g to do my water pump my self before hand. The whole chain part is only job I won't do. He's done a million of Audi and vw chains so has the tools and knowledge. 

Sent from my 0x1 Note 3...... I love tep


----------



## Matti von Kessing (Jan 17, 2011)

Josh1979 said:


> We don't have $3-4k to spend on a blown motor.


That is an absolute worst case. Take solace in the fact that salvage motors are $300-500 right now, and are only going to get cheaper. There is a yard by me that has a 34k mile engine for $550. Probably more expensive in the long run than preemptively replacing chains, but it isn't a bad fall-back position considering parts alone on the timing chain kit are $525.


----------



## alternativesurfer (Jan 11, 2012)

reever said:


> Are your chains noisy/rattling yet? I think there are plenty of youtube videos demonstrating the noise they eventually make. I wouldn't worry about it too much if they aren't noisy yet. If you want to have it looked into, it is actually the chains stretching and the tensioners failing that cause the noise. I have changed many sets of 2.5 timing chains, when I do them I change pretty much everything under the timing covers. New chains, guides, tensioners, seals and hardware plus labour will probably be around $2000.


Reever, do you work for VW/a repair shop?
Do you happen to have any guides on replacing the timing chain?


----------



## reever (Jun 18, 2004)

I do work at a VW dealership. We just have the service manual for replacing the chains. Takes a few special tools to lock the crank and cams. Not really a DIY job. To do it by the book, no shortcuts, the intake and cylinder head have to come off. The transmission obviously needs to be removed as well. Oh, and my $2000 all in is in Canadian dollars.


----------



## grantndub (Aug 22, 2008)

reever said:


> I do work at a VW dealership. We just have the service manual for replacing the chains. Takes a few special tools to lock the crank and cams. Not really a DIY job. To do it by the book, no shortcuts, the intake and cylinder head have to come off. The transmission obviously needs to be removed as well. Oh, and my $2000 all in is in Canadian dollars.


I'm doing some research for a friend. WOW, The head has come off?!?! I trust that it's not a DIY job and it probably won't get done by us. But I want to know if you have any pictures of the complete chains setup, I'm just curious. And what the covers look like.


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

grantndub said:


> I'm doing some research for a friend. WOW, The head has come off?!?! I trust that it's not a DIY job and it probably won't get done by us. But I want to know if you have any pictures of the complete chains setup, I'm just curious. And what the covers look like.


Here are some picture I took a while back:


----------



## grantndub (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks killerbunny. Now I think I see why the head has to come off. Those upper guide won't slide off the pins with the head there, assuming the pins aren't removable.


----------



## donjuan1jr (Oct 8, 2008)

To do upper and lower chains you do not need to remove the head. Most of the time upper chains stretch while the lower doesnt. 

2.5 chain issues arent common anymore...however we had one in the shop with 275k and the chain went.


----------



## reever (Jun 18, 2004)

The head doesn't have to come off to do either chain. Only reason it is supposed to come off is for removing and installing the lower timing cover. If you punch out the crank seal and dowel pins, you can reinstall the lower cover without damaging the head gasket. I was just saying, by the service manual, the head is supposed to come off.


----------



## grantndub (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks donjuan1jr & reever. That good information. I couldn't figure why the head has to come off. I've done VR6 chains a few times and I figure it couldn't be much harder. But I wasn't finding much information. The upper guide thing is all I could come up with after staring at the pictures. We might take this on. It's 06 with 146k that's throwing codes and has an audible chain rattle.


----------



## Josh1979 (Jan 20, 2015)

reever said:


> Are your chains noisy/rattling yet? I think there are plenty of youtube videos demonstrating the noise they eventually make. I wouldn't worry about it too much if they aren't noisy yet. If you want to have it looked into, it is actually the chains stretching and the tensioners failing that cause the noise. I have changed many sets of 2.5 timing chains, when I do them I change pretty much everything under the timing covers. New chains, guides, tensioners, seals and hardware plus labour will probably be around $2000.



No. Normal 2.5 sounds. I guess I'll keep an ear on it as the miles go up.

Alot of the failures on the internet seem to be 05.5's. Is it possible they at least had one update for 06?


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Josh1979 said:


> Ok Please don't bash me. I'm new and fragile.
> 
> I've done a search. So I've read about the timing chain issue on the 05-07 2.5.
> 
> ...


If the car runs like a champ and makes no odd noises, honestly, I just drive the car and not worry about it. Especially given that in the very unusual chance you do toast the engine, you can pick up a used one for $500. 

I'm not sure there's a way to "check" wear on your chains/tensioners/guides without actually doing the work necessary to replace them (but maybe the VW tech who posted in here can chime in on that).


----------



## donjuan1jr (Oct 8, 2008)

mhjett said:


> If the car runs like a champ and makes no odd noises, honestly, I just drive the car and not worry about it. Especially given that in the very unusual chance you do toast the engine, you can pick up a used one for $500.
> 
> I'm not sure there's a way to "check" wear on your chains/tensioners/guides without actually doing the work necessary to replace them (but maybe the VW tech who posted in here can chime in on that).


General rule is you can check the tensioner to see how far out it is. New chain with no stretch is barely out. it's not super easy to do this for the 2.5. Tsi has an inspection home for this reason.


----------

